# WTH is this??



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a 300lb GSD.. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ovcharka ? They are nice doggies I'm on a board where a bunch of people own them.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

holy  .. South Russian Ovcharka


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

that must be what it is... looks like a small Lion.. lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Ovcharka's are on my list of Dogs I Should Never Own. lol. :hammer:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

basically working/protection dogs if i read correctly



> The Caucasian Ovcharka's original purpose was to protect livestock. The typical Caucasian Ovtcharka is assertive, strong-willed, and courageous. Unless properly socialized and trained, the Caucasian Ovcharka may exhibit ferocious and unmanageable tendencies. It is very brave, alert, strong and hardy. It does not accept people it does not know and it has a powerful urge to defend. Everything and everyone who belongs to the family, including children, cats, other dogs, etc, will be regarded by this dog as part of "its" family and will be respected and protected. This dog should not be left alone with children, because if play becomes too rough, the Caucasian Ovtcharka my feel the need to protect your child, and may do it extensively. It has no time for strangers, but it will greet family friends warmly. It can be rather dominant towards other dogs it does not know. Some German fanciers employ the dogs as foremost guardians and deterrents. This is not a dog for everyone. It requires an owner who knows how to display strong leadership and who is willing to spend a lot of time socializing and training. The objective in training this dog is to achieve a pack leader status. It is a natural instinct for a dog to have an order in their pack. When we humans live with dogs, we become their pack. The entire pack cooperates under a single leader. Lines are clearly defined and rules are set. Because a dog communicates his displeasure with growling and eventually biting, all other humans MUST be higher up in the order than the dog. The humans must be the ones making the decisions, not the dogs. That is the only way your relationship with your dog can be a complete success.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I think there's a couple threads where the Ovcharkas are mentioned in the Working Dog section.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes that is exaclty what that is, awesome dogs, I wouldn't want all that hair though


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Crazy BIG OMG< makes adrians dogs look small lol. SO couldnt deal with that coat though looks like a full time job.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, not my cup of tea (i couldn't handle a long haired dog anyway) but they are excellent dogs. Never seen one in person but i've heard other peoples stories of them.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Crazy BIG OMG< makes adrians dogs look small lol. SO couldnt deal with that coat though looks like a full time job.


That kinda looks like daves dog down the street,that dog is like a bear lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> That kinda looks like daves dog down the street,that dog is like a bear lol


LMAO ya it does, just in the puppy version he isnt that big thankfully lol , that would be bad they can never keep there dog contained id freak if one of those was in my front yard lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO ya it does, just in the puppy version he isnt that big thankfully lol , that would be bad they can never keep there dog contained id freak if one of those was in my front yard lol


He was loose that one night and ran up on me in the front yard i almost  when i realised it was him i was a lil less scared but i still came in LOLOLOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

That is ALOT of dog! I had the pleasures of being mauled (licked to death) by a mother and son when I worked at Pet Edge about 15 years ago. Gorgeous beasts!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cEElint said:


> looks like a 300lb GSD.. lol


That's not a dog! didn't you know? it's her husband after a long night of drinking!! "RAWR!" :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy Moly! Never seen one of those before! Davidfitness, is that a full size doberman it's with?!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

caucasian shepards are awesome i want one


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Holy Moly! Never seen one of those before! Davidfitness, is that a full size doberman it's with?!


I think it's a German pinscher lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Oh are those smaller?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes they are Goo and omg Riley Roo, I totally spit out my drink


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol Oh are those smaller?


Yeah they are real nice they get to around 40 or 50 pounds if I'm not mistaken. They were bred as hunters, you don't see too many of them but I like them a lot.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

By the way pinscher I believe means terrier in German if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not my cup of tea NOR ARE THEY A DOG FOR FIRST TIME OWNERS lol. Heck of a guard dog.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> yes they are Goo and omg Riley Roo, I totally spit out my drink


bahahaha =P


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup yup, Caucasian Ovcharkas. Definitely need a very experienced and a VERY strong handler. Those dogs are extremely powerful and determined.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

RileyRoo said:


> That's not a dog! didn't you know? it's her husband after a long night of drinking!! "RAWR!" :hammer:


:rofl: I about spit out my drink too!

That is one HECK of a dog... Not for me, but it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Video About Caucasian Ovcharka | Encyclopedia.com


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I would hate to clean up after that dog.Can you imgine the size mounds it has to take.Shovel full


----------

